# wer könnte eplan für uns zeichnen?



## pjoddi (14 August 2006)

Hallo, als kleines Unternehmen bieten wir gerade wieder einmal ein Projekt an, bei dem die Doku (Schaltpläne f. Schränke sowie zugehörige Listen) zwingend in E-plan sein muß.Wir suchen daher Firmen oder Interessierte, die das für uns, gegen ein gewisses Entgelt natürlich, erledigen würden. Vorlagen, wie es werden soll, wären vorhanden, und die neuen Pläne würden als Handskizzen beigestellt werden.
Was kostet so ein Service eigentlich?


----------



## ralfm (14 August 2006)

Hallo,

ich zum Beispiel


----------



## Markus (20 August 2006)

"ralfm" kann ich nur empfehlen, er hat für mich auch schon einiges gemacht.
hat immer perfekt funktioniert.


----------



## CADministrator (31 August 2006)

*würde mich auch "opfern"...*

falls der ralfm nicht kann oder will oder, oder, oder.... 
kontakt: andreasloeffl@gmx.de


----------



## Eckart (6 September 2006)

*Eplan Kapazitäten frei*

Hallo PJODDI,
falls es noch nicht zu spät ist, ich hätte auch noch E-Plan Kapazitäten frei.

habe über 10 Jahre Eplan Erfahrung u.a. aus dem Bereich Automotive und
arbeite z.zt mit der Eplan 5.70  ab Nov 2006 auch mit Eplan P8
faire Std sätze oder festpreis natürlich mit ordentlicher Rechnung

falls Interesse besteht, mail mir info@gf-automation.de

p.s. S5/S7 Programmierung ist auch kein Problem


gruss
    Eckart


----------

